# Doggy Doo Doo!



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry everyone I know its a not so nice subject! :coolwink:
But this is something from the new world of Chihuahuas that shocked me slightly!...

Just how big in proportion to their bodies their poops are!? 
Please tell me other people have thought this too lol

With larger dogs their business is small in comparison with their bodies.
Pixies business is like the size of her whole LEG! So surely that ratio isnt right?! (Thats like us doing something the size of our leg!?)

Its not like shes overfed etc, if this is normal how is it possible!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It depends entirely on the diet of your dog. What is Pixie eating? My dogs are on prey model raw (and some raw premades--Stella & Chewy's) and their poos are quite small. About the size of 1-3 (depending on the dog/what they've eaten) small Tootsie Rolls in fact. LOL If your dog(s) have a lot of waste they're getting too many "fillers" in their food I'm thinking....or too much food. 

If my dog had a poo the size of their foot I'd be just as shocked! :daisy:


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

It depends what you are feeding. A lot of pet bfoods are filled with stuff they cant digest like grains so they do huge poos cause none of that stuff can be broken down so it just goes strainght out again. A grain free dog food makes little poos, Raw food makes teeny-tiny poos- like the size of a 10 pence peice!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree that is due to the diet. What goes in must come out. If it's standard kibble, it's going to have binders and fillers. Even the very top notch best kibble has to have something to hold it together as it goes through an extruder, whether it be potatoes or peas or grains.

What does she eat? Huge poops would also make me think of over feeding as well. But a poop the size of a leg would concern me! That's huge! Brody's poops are very small. Smaller than his foot. About the size of a tootsie roll. I'll have to dig up some poop pics for you... (LOL)

Ok, here they are. (Don't click on the link if you don't want to see poop). This is the difference between a kibble fed dog and a raw fed one. (Graphic for those who are sensitive).

The Proof is in the Poo! | Prey Model Raw

And a pic of Brody's poop next to a quarter. It's drying out and turning white. (If you haven't seen raw poops before, this is what they do.) It will disintegrate in the next few days and blow away. (Just for comparison to what you say yours is doing).


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol that's an adorable little poop Brody.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah we are going to try Prey Model Raw the end of this month..I will have to watch our for a reduction.

Shes mainly eating Royal Canin's Adult kibble...(she was having Chicken and Veg until I read the diet posts on here about fillers and the no beneift of veg etc) - but either way she did poo's that big 

Thanks for the photo! I'll have to take a photo too.. Pixies are definatly usually bigger/longer than this id say.
(I picked her parcel up this morning and it was literally longer than my middle finger, all intact in one long line it just looked damn weird to come from such a tiny, lean Chi!)

She hasnt a scrap of flab on her. I cant guess how much kibble I give her its such a small amount i'll have to measure it tonight..
Next week im going to get her and Luna some raw chicken to start with.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha, a poop thread. :lol: 

This is Chance's poo this morning. Our poos go down in size from there. :lol: He'll go once again this evening, but usually smaller than his morning poo. My guys are fed canned Wellness Simple, Lamb & Rice. 










There was a thread some time back on poop. You could do a search for it. :lol:


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol...this is too funny. I'm imagining you guys taking picture of your dog's poo .


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My dog's poos, depending on the dog's size, are just a bit larger than the ones shown. We switched to grain free and it's wonderful how much less poo there is. And it dries out and turns whitish, too. So glad I switched them over. But someone is have a little trouble with it, I get some runny poos every once and a while, not daily, maybe once a week, still trying to narrow down who is having the trouble. I think it's Smoke. His gas issue seems to be gone on the grain free, but he has a hard time with most foods.


----------

